# (New) Art Journal!



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey everyone! I've been doing a lot of practicing lately on trying to develop my technique and skills, and I figure an art journal can help document my progression!  Here's a couple of my latest works, I'll be sure to keep adding more as I go..  You can also check out my DeviantArt Gallery: Leia-Luver on deviantART


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

They are amazing! I'll check your DA now 

Edit: Just checked your DA, I forgot I was watching you O.O. Love it! You are an amazing artist


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Haha thanks!  That means a lot!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Gorgeous work! I recognized Starlight right away from breathless-dk's stock on DA, lol, you did a great job with the color and shading in his coat.  I also love how much detail you put into the backgrounds and how bright the colors are.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Attempted Suicide by ~Leia-Luver on deviantART


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Dude, the one above looks so unbelievably real, I had to look twice!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love your work! Ive looked at your devient art quite a few times, and I am still amazed at how realistic everything is! Great work!!!


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey! I do digital horse art as well but currently, I'm improving. I'll watch you on DA when I get a chance.. What software do you use? x


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

your work is AMAZING! i would love to be just as half as good as you are! and that last one. as previously said i had to look twice, it looked so real.


----------



## skippatuffson (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi I, too, am from NC, Taylorsville, in fact. Where are you from? Your horses are beautiful. Remember the eye of the horse should be your attention getter. If you don't have a great eye it distracts from the total piece. Keep practicing. I love your colors. Your horses are beautiful and keep working on the realism. Work on the shadows ok? They will give your animal depth.
If you are interested in looking at a few of my drawings you can E-mail me.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow I love this one ^^^^^


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks  It's a speed painting I did of a horse I used to ride named China.


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

Your art is so pretty, you clearly have a good handle on Photoshop (or whichever program you use). :x I find it rather daunting to actually draw in, what with all the different brushes and layers and everything. Whenever I just doodle a bit for fun, on paper, it's pretty easy to keep track of what something will look like. On the computer, it's way less straightforward, I'm just like "and this brush on this colour will look like what?"

Your "forest scene" on your deviantArt is so bloody awesome it makes me want to swear and punch people. XD As wonderful as your digital paintings are, that picture in that style is flat-out gorgeous to me. I immediately started imagining what scenes from my book-in-progress would look like when illustrated by your hand. Very inspiring!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

this one?









I'm actually going to give that to my Art teacher as a present when I graduate. It's her favorite piece of mine lol I really like using pen. And I know what you mean, drawing in photoshop is annoyingly difficult. x[ I've been using photoshop forever and I still have a hard time lol


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

It's crazy how you managed to get so much complexity out of just pen, it makes me feel like I'm in the woods!  I'm sure your art teacher is going to adore it! Lolz, I just figured out that I can "like" posts. o_o I thought it was something Facebook-related like I see on other sites where you go to "like" it and it tells you to sign into your Facebook, and I don't have one. Whoops. :K


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

All I can say is WOW! Amazing! They are so beautiful and realistic!

What program do you use? I have Photoshop, but can't get the hang of it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

When I see that pen and ink one I think, "hours and hours!" it's just lovely. Very stylish.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you so much!

The pen one took FOREVER. lol It was very hard to keep myself going on that one xD 

And I use Photoshop Elements 9.. nothing fancy like CS5 or something xD


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Could I get a critique on my current work in progress?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

What's there to critique? *LOVE IT.* And, like I said on FB, I _love_ the colors you're using (not "just" browns, blacks) to give it depth, and all the life that's in that eye. It's beautiful and I can't wait to watch it progress!

But, to further help anyone else critique it, posting the reference image would be ideal (because then they can compare to create their points; otherwise it's guesswork).


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Ref: http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...532096219_1647677886_2673232_2009646758_n.jpg










Quick question... Should I have her mane up in hunter braids or keep it down as it is in the reference? Also, bridle or no bridle?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Hunter braids would be cute!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## skippatuffson (Dec 25, 2011)

This is really pretty. I like the braids, too. I'd keep the facial features: bone structure, and veins soft like you have them. Good job!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous! Do you use a tablet with your photoshop?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks so lifelike!  Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thoroughbred in Greyscale WIP:









@AQHA13: Yes, I use a Bamboo Create tablet by Wacom and Photoshop Elements 9


----------



## skippatuffson (Dec 25, 2011)

The thoroughbred is beautiful. You can almost see him fly!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love this one. You can see the sheer power in his muscles. Well done!


----------

